# Remember Richard Jewell?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

He is the security guard that found the bomb in Centennial Atlanta during the Olympics. He was railroaded as the bomber and pretty much had his life ruined.

This new flick comes at a perfect time because it illustrates how reckless the media is reporting sensationalism rather than facts. It also stabs at the FBI. It's directed by Clint Eastwood. Expect the Left to downplay or even dismiss this movie.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I remember him and all of the fall out. That could happen to any of us.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I remember him, as well. In fact, if you catch Sean Hannity you'll know that Mr. Jewell and his past are routinely mentioned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Guilty until proven innocent...

Way to go Clint Eastwood! The FBI and the Media have proven to be pretty much against Liberty and Freedom.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is great timing.....hmmmm.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Everybody repeat after me... "NEVER TALK TO LAW ENFORCEMENT"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask the wife of Randy Weaver about innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will watch this one, and was gonna link it yesterday. Thanks OP


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Last couple years we have seen how FBI can frame or hang anyone


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

From my experience and the experience of a friend, the police, the prosecutor and the press are the enemy when it comes to wanting to talk to you or investigate you. All three do not care simply put. The police are after one thing. If they have any suspicion they want to interrogate you and arrest you. If your arrest and paperwork come to the prosecutors desk they want to convict you. They don't care about any details other than the fact do they have enough information to convict or try to convict in court. The media are the criminal justice systems bitch. They don't care about the truth anymore. All they want is shit information that will sell. So what ever the police or prosecutors say they run with it and rarely ask questions. Your name is slandered pure and simple. If they drop the case or you are found not guilty you are never given an apology from anyone.

If you are ever interviewed your statement should be "I am sorry but I do not want to speak to you until I have an attorney present." The cops have techniques. They will be friendly and will act like your friend. They will act harsh and play it off that you will never have a chance unless you cooperate with them and if you don't your going to rot in prison. Prosecutors you rarely see outside of trial but like I said they are taking what the cops say and running with it. They do not care.

If the situation is right, I would talk to the press with your attorney right after the jury is picked. Look at it as PSYOPS. Schedule an interview, explain the way you were treated and the bullet points on how they are lying etc. You want the community on your side. It will not hurt to cry in the interview.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm glad I live near Madison. In the late 1970s I got busted for CCW. Here it's a misdemeanor, which turned out okay in the long run. When CCW became legal for citizens, I could carry properly since I had never been convicted of a felony.

Like most new laws, people whine and moan about new quirks in the law. Now nobody cares. I wonder how many people walk around armed believing that they now have a right to carry. You still need a license for guns. But due to Scott Walker, cops now don't even bust you for knives. A switchblade is just a jackknife now.


----------

